# HT insulation using Rockwool and plasterboard



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

My room is 5m * 3.6 m * 2.75m, concrete construction.

I have been informed by a friend working in related field that he suggests the following design for my room for soundproofing roughly as follows:

1st step:
- 2" rockwool (density = 120, I don't know what this is) every where on the walls.
- construction of a new wooden raised floor (above concrete) with still 2" rockwool in between.
- Construction of False ceiling with again 2" rockwool above.

2nd step:
- Add perforated plasterbord (maybe 5/8") all around the walls,
- carpeetting the new wooden floor
- Plasterboards can be painted to taste

My questions are:
1) How good will this be soundproofing my HT room?
2) How good (or bad) the effect will be on room acoustics (at least compared to a concrete room)? By the way (I think) he couldn't very well answer this question, but he told me that perforated gypsum boards will be to enhance acoustics (less reflections).
3) Would I still need bass traps with this kind of construction? Is rockwool still useable for bass traps (I am asking about rockwool as I can have great discounts from my friend)

Your help is very highly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

blaser said:


> My room is 5m * 3.6 m * 2.75m, concrete construction. I have been informed by a friend working in related field that he suggests the following design for my room for soundproofing roughly as follows:


Are you interested mainly in keeping sound from traveling in and out of the room, or is sound quality within the room more important? Sound isolation is more difficult, and _much_ more expensive, so I usually advise against that unless someone really needs to avoid disturbing the neighbors.



> Would I still need bass traps with this kind of construction?


Yes.



> Is rockwool still useable for bass traps


Yes.

--Ethan


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes, I need not to disturb the neighbors. I just would like to know how does Plasterboard "sound" compared to brick/concrete walls. Is perforated plasterboard better than the not perforated one for sound quality?

Thanks


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

blaser said:


> how does Plasterboard "sound" compared to brick/concrete walls. Is perforated plasterboard better than the not perforated one for sound quality?


Both materials have surfaces with similar reflecting qualities. But plaster board and sheet rock flex a little and can give a tiny amount of bass trapping at some frequencies. It's not a substitute for having bass traps, but it's better than cement in that regard.

--Ethan


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you Sir:hail: Your the master!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Perforated gyprock will let the sound go through the drywall more. It's better for room acoustics but not for soundproofing. It would improve the room acoustics if you were to line the walls with Roxul Safe n Sound (3.5") or Rockboard 60 (2"). It would reduce the amount of bass trapping needed but wouldn't eliminate it.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Great...I am now seriously considering soundproofing as my neighbours become impatient:whistling:


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Keep in mind that soundproofing is all about *isolating internal vibrating surfaces from those outside the room *(speakers are simply membranes that vibrate). The only way to truly soundproof a room is to isolate the inner walls from the outer walls, with things like floating clips, and to make sure that none of the inner framing connects to the outer frame. Materials the *absorb *sound can only do so much...

And even then, air can transmit sound waves from the inner skin to the outer -- that's where insulation comes in, to trap the air and reduce the sound transmission.

Fun times! :bigsmile:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

well I don't know if this is gonna be fun...as according to what I have read, I will lose about 10 to 20 inch from every wall... I am now trying to study the typical designs. If someone can show me some links, I would highly appreciate.


----------

